# iPad2 on sale at Meijer.



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I sauntered in and picked up an iPad2 16Gb WiFi for $429, and then sauntered back out.
I'm sure they're making room for the iPad3. 

Well anyway, if you're looking to get an iPad, don't mind being behind the times by paying whatever the iPad3 will cost... oh, and live near a Meijer... you can save $70 and apply it toward a nice case for your iPad or gas for your car.


----------

